
WWIV 5.0 released - bane
https://github.com/wwivbbs/docs/blob/master/docs/WWIVNews_2015_12.md
======
alrs
I'm psyched. I'd be even more psyched if it was Telegard. :)

------
lamontcg
last time i logged into a WWIVnet BBS must have been around 1991...

